# Rhinestuds ....



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone here use Rhinestuds instead of stones? I am wondering if the templates would be interchangeable? Currently using sticky flock for stones. Does it work for studs? Also where do you buy them? TIA


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

You can use Sticky Flock with Rhinestuds by using this method straight from Juli in Kona - Stitches in Paradise:

"I have found a way to handle studs with sticky flock!!

Brush in with the normal flat fuzy brush. This will turn all the studs 
right side up and get them in the holes. It however won't brush all (any) 
of the extras off. But, if you use a foam brush, I use a 2" wide one, those 
pesky little studs just brush right off the sticky flock - without taking 
out the ones in the holes. It was fast and painless. I was using 3mm 
studs. Don't know about the 2mm studs. The 2mm are always harder to 
handle."

Thank you Juli in Kona - Stitches in Paradise 

I attached the picture that Juli sent me. It has the rhinestone brush on the left and the foam brush on the right....

Brian : )


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much Brian!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I remember when Juli was trying to figure that out so it's good to know she found a solution!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

What's the biggest difference between rhinestone & rhinestud? Also, I saw on one of these many rhinestone sites something about lead levels in shirts for kids under 12. Do the rhinestuds and nailheads have the same precautions? Are the machine cut stones hazardous also? Is the lead level that high in these stones? Never realized that and my kids wear shirts we purchased all the time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The difference is that the studs are hollow on the bottom so they can catch on the material. There are lead laws for kids but I wouldn't stress about your kids being harmed at all. I think they'd have to chew up and ingest like a couple of dozen stones with high lead content for there to be any effects. Most kids don't grind up rhinestones in their teeth. Nevermind that the lead makes the crystal even harder. Most of the time when a rhinestone gets swallowed, it passes through in one piece.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of the time when a rhinestone gets swallowed, it passes through in one piece.[/QUOTE]

I can't resist, is this knowledge from experience?

I have not swallowed one yet. 

To answer what I thought was the original question here, yes you can use the same template for stones and studs. I cut my circles for ss10s and 3 mm studs at 3.3 mm. Stones and studs will both fall in just fine. I love the sticky flock. Juli's idea for getting the studs to brush off the flock works well. Gave me fits until I tried it. I mainly use sticky flock for the multi size/color designs. I still have a good bit of the regular stencil material and use that for single color/size designs. I put the sticky flock back on the white backer and then put into a sheet protector and into a large ring binder. If they are too large for that, I put them in a large drawer. Most of mine will fit into the large ring binder.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

jean518 said:


> Most of the time when a rhinestone gets swallowed, it passes through in one piece.


I can't resist, is this knowledge from experience?

I have not swallowed one yet. 

.[/quote]

From the evidence I find in our cats' litter box, I would say they pass through in one piece.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sorry just realized I hijacked this post!! When she asked about templates working for the different types of stones, I then was wondering what the difference was as to why they woudn't work & that led to ? #2 about the lead. Brain on overload with all the information out there.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

When would you use a rhinestud instead of a Rhine stone


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

That's what I was wondering too. That's why I asked the difference.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cost. They are a little less expensive than stones. I do use them on more kids stuff than anything as a child gets less wear out of an item. Sometimes I will use them as an accent when doing tattoo style ink/silk screen design as those look better with a metallic look. I have a client that is very cost conscious so I keep them mainly for her. They have their place and use. I also use the domes but not as much.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Jean guess I will have to check them out


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much guys. I will be doing a lot of kids stuff so that is going to be my why. A lot of my friends are familiar with a designer that only uses studs and that is what they are requesting. 
Does anyone have a distributor they recommend?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Another reason we use the studs is on Men's apparel. Most men don't want to be seen in Rhinestones, but they don't seem to have a problem with the Rhinestuds. I guess it is the metallic look. And they do look good with the Tattoo art.


----------



## thomaswei (Sep 22, 2011)

There is few deifference,1.the rhinestuds are cheaper in cost.2.the rhinestuds stick better to the t shirts,and it's lighter than rhinstones 3.usually it's used for men's tshirts mainly.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

If the rhinestuds are hollow, does that mean they only stick by the edges? That is a very slim sticking surface! Will they even stick at all??


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

No. The rhinestud is full of glue. The entire area is stuck to the shirt. Not just the outer rim.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks. I just saw a pic of what you're talking about. I guess what I saw earlier was a very low quality one, there was only a thin layer of glue on the underside and the whole thing was concave.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is this the difference between the good, the bad and the ugly? The one in the middle is listed as Grade AA. Still looks kinda hollow to me. Would appreciate any advice as I am totally new to this and don't want to end up with useless junk.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The middle one is not hollow. The glue is semi transparent. The ones I use look like that as far as I can tell from the pic. When heated, the glue must kind of expand and fill the underside. Never have had one come off.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, I see. Thanks very much!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Dan An,

Not sure if this was answered directly or not.. Rhinestuds and Nailheads are made of metal. No worries about kids clothes or lead levels.

Mark







analandry said:


> Thanks for the info. Sorry just realized I hijacked this post!! When she asked about templates working for the different types of stones, I then was wondering what the difference was as to why they woudn't work & that led to ? #2 about the lead. Brain on overload with all the information out there.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I mostly use rhinestones but I mostly sell to women. Rhinestuds are definitely less expensive and I do suggest using them on kids clothes if they are small children or if the parent doesn't want to spend a lot of money on the kiddo. Also, I do a lot of designs for teachers and schools and some of the designs end up having a large stone count if I'm doing something like the school name and a full bodied mascot like a buffalo. So to help keep the price down, I might use rhinestones for the text and rhinestuds for the Buffalo if it's filled or maybe outline in stones and filled with studs. Also mixing the two can have a cool look to it.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

How big are you cutting the holes for SS06, SS10 and SS16 when using studs with sticky flock?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> I guess it is the metallic look. And they do look good with the Tattoo art.


 yes, the rhinestud is more metallic look. Rhinestones are sparkling. For children clothing, choose the low lead rhinestones.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

thecameron8 said:


> Does anyone here use Rhinestuds instead of stones? I am wondering if the templates would be interchangeable? Currently using sticky flock for stones. Does it work for studs? Also where do you buy them? TIA


You should use thiner template for studs than the same size stones


----------

